# Costal Carpet Python Care Sheet



## darcyandsarah (Apr 22, 2009)

Me and my Partner Sarah are getting a Costal Python as our first snake and would like to know how big should thier enclousure be, temperature gradients, heating mat or heating cords, light (if needed). We would just like some first hand anwers from different people becuase we cannot find any really detailed care sheets on google or anywhere else 
Thank you.


----------



## fidzy (Apr 22, 2009)

is it going to be a hatchie??


----------



## darcyandsarah (Apr 22, 2009)

yes


----------



## fidzy (Apr 22, 2009)

i have a set up for a coastal carpet which i used when mine was a hatchy in the for sale thread if your interested. will have everythng you need. PM me if interested


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Or.... I think I have one on my home computer..It you want it pm me your email addy..And I will pass it on to you


----------



## snakey001 (Apr 22, 2009)

Get your self a copy of *Keeping & Breeding Australian Pythons *Its a great book with heaps of excellent information


----------



## thebraddles (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah i got my coastal and diamond in the same enclosure, its 4ftx4ftx2ft deep. does the job. but you could go for a 4x2x2 on its own. also you will need temps about 27 degrees. u dont need UV but i put it in for a normal day night cycle. unless of course your starting out with a click clack. and with that all u need is a heat pad, with air temp at about 26-28ish degrees.

heres a pic of my hatchie....


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 22, 2009)

thebraddles, I'd hate to see how long two hatchlings of different species go in a 4x4x2 before they stress, get out, or eat each other. And if you've got an adult diamond with a coastal hatchling, you must be joking.

The temperature for the hot end needs to be 32C or higher for good digestion. Just make sure the snake can escape the heat on the other side of the enclosure (which should be, ideally, room temperature). Don't use temperatures higher then 33C or so in a click clack, as the heat will fill up the enclosure and could kill the snake. I currently have a juvenile coastal in a large glass enclosure, measuring approx. 3x3x1.5ft, made of glass. The hot spot regularly gets to 40C or so, but since it's so large and made of glass, the temperatures outside of the hot spot remain consistent at room temperature.

Remember that pythons need to thermoregulate by moving around the enclosure to stay at the temperature that they want. You should not be telling your snake what temperature it HAS to be at. The snake knows better then what we ever will.

I'll post some photos of my set up, if you'd like. Or PM me.


----------



## thebraddles (Apr 22, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> thebraddles, I'd hate to see how long two hatchlings of different species go in a 4x4x2 before they stress, get out, or eat each other. And if you've got an adult diamond with a coastal hatchling, you must be joking.
> 
> 
> first off, no i havent got an adult diamond with a hatchling coastal. they are about 2 weeks apart. the diamond is 10 weeks and the coastal is 12 weeks. and and yes there is always a risk of pythons eating each other but i have got a md and a darwin carpet in the same tank, thats smaller than that for more than 2 years without them eating each other. infact most of the time they are basking together. the only time i seperate is when they feed. and im not the only one either, i have a couple of breeders that house there snakes together even when there different species. so.....yeah im pretty sure my diamond and coasty will be just fine.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 22, 2009)

thebraddles said:


> first off, no i havent got an adult diamond with a hatchling coastal. they are about 2 weeks apart. the diamond is 10 weeks and the coastal is 12 weeks. and and yes there is always a risk of pythons eating each other but i have got a md and a darwin carpet in the same tank, thats smaller than that for more than 2 years without them eating each other. infact most of the time they are basking together. the only time i seperate is when they feed. and im not the only one either, i have a couple of breeders that house there snakes together even when there different species. so.....yeah im pretty sure my diamond and coasty will be just fine.



I honestly can't be bothered arguing with you to benefit YOUR animals, since you seem to know better. If you say so.

Oh, and if your pythons stress and die, who am I to care?


----------



## Lewy (Apr 22, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> I honestly can't be bothered arguing with you to benefit YOUR animals, since you seem to know better. If you say so.
> 
> Oh, and if your pythons stress and die, who am I to care?


 

I agree with you on this I just dont get why people persist to take the risk, or is it the old saying it wont happen to me crap:evil:

keeping 2 carpet snakes in a enclosure smaller than 4x4x2 is just irresponsible IMO


----------



## thebraddles (Apr 22, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> I honestly can't be bothered arguing with you to benefit YOUR animals, since you seem to know better. If you say so.
> 
> Oh, and if your pythons stress and die, who am I to care?



lol. jesus, your making it out like its animal cruelty. im not saying i know better, i didnt just decide one day to chuck 2 snakes in a enclosure and see what happens. i spoke to quite a few people including breeders. belive it or not if it was going to cause any harm to the animal do you think i would do it??? im not a complete ****. anyways were getting off topic, everyone has there point of view. yes i house a couple of my snakes together, and after more than 2 years with one pair there still eating, relaxed and not killing each other.


----------



## fidzy (Apr 22, 2009)

thebraddles said:


> lol. jesus, your making it out like its animal cruelty. im not saying i know better, i didnt just decide one day to chuck 2 snakes in a enclosure and see what happens. i spoke to quite a few people including breeders. belive it or not if it was going to cause any harm to the animal do you think i would do it??? im not a complete ****. anyways were getting off topic, everyone has there point of view. yes i house a couple of my snakes together, and after more than 2 years with one pair there still eating, relaxed and not killing each other.



mate 99% of the time your snakes will be fine when they are together but its that 1% chance that will lead to you coming home and having only one big hatchie :shock:.......


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 22, 2009)

Will be interesting to see who eats who first... Im totally with Notechistiger here, keeping two snakes together other than for breeding especially when theyre two different species is just playing with fire. Better off buying more enclosures and seperating them if not for the sake of the snakes but at least peace of mind.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 22, 2009)

If you don't want to hurt them, then why take the RISK? All it takes is ONE mistake and bang, you've got one or two dead snakes.


----------



## Skelton (Apr 22, 2009)

hey everyone if anyone has pics of set ups and snakes please post! 
thanks sarah


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Apr 22, 2009)

there is a book called KEEPING & BREEDING AUSTRALIAN PYTHONS get it its the bible of aussie pythons


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 22, 2009)

you will need a little click clack, uh a heat mat, thermostat. little hide boxes (lightbulb boxes are good for baby coastals) um um maybe a little stick for it to climb on cuz coastals are GREAT climbers. Newspaper for substrate as its easy to clean. errmmmmmm.
temps for hot end should be 32 degrees celcius minimum as was said by someone before this thread went totally off course (though im gonna say 2 snakes together probably not a great idea, anyone else saw that pic at the qld reptile expo of the diamond being eaten by an olive??)

ANYWAYS.... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/guide-to-build-a-click-clack-dial-up-warning-93266
This is the best thing you will ever see!!!!


----------



## Skelton (Apr 22, 2009)

thebraddles said:


> yeah i got my coastal and diamond in the same enclosure, its 4ftx4ftx2ft deep. does the job. but you could go for a 4x2x2 on its own. also you will need temps about 27 degrees. u dont need UV but i put it in for a normal day night cycle. unless of course your starting out with a click clack. and with that all u need is a heat pad, with air temp at about 26-28ish degrees.
> 
> heres a pic of my hatchie....


 your hatchie is really nice thanks for postinthe pic


----------



## Skelton (Apr 22, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> you will need a little click clack, uh a heat mat, thermostat. little hide boxes (lightbulb boxes are good for baby coastals) um um maybe a little stick for it to climb on cuz coastals are GREAT climbers. Newspaper for substrate as its easy to clean. errmmmmmm.
> temps for hot end should be 32 degrees celcius minimum as was said by someone before this thread went totally off course (though im gonna say 2 snakes together probably not a great idea, anyone else saw that pic at the qld reptile expo of the diamond being eaten by an olive??)
> 
> ANYWAYS.... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/guide-to-build-a-click-clack-dial-up-warning-93266
> This is the best thing you will ever see!!!!


 
hey thanks for info i have that thred saved to fav's  what size enclosure do you reccomend


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 22, 2009)

my 4 month old BHP is in a 30L and he is bigger than any hatchling coastal by far. He is the same size as my 15 month old coastal!! lol. but I would say maybe 10-15L. And for coastals its better to have them higher so you can put a little stick in there for them to climb. my coastal is on her log every night. I can guarantee you if I walked into the snake room now she'd be in there pretending to hunt the invisible miceys that live in her cage!!
She has only recently been upgraded from her hatchie home too. she is now in a 52L starmaid tub. So they don't need a massive home like some people would think. They like itty bitty spaces to hide in!!


----------

